# creatine shits



## deadlift (Mar 31, 2005)

sometimes i use a tablespoon (lazy ass) to measure my morning creatine
rather than the recommened teaspoon (300 grams creatine monohydrate)
and i get the runs sometimes...well i've been doin it for awhile now and i notice some blood come out my couli today...i'm hoping that its just the creatine.....and not liver damage (insert sweat) what are the signs of an over taxed liver?....one bro said he felt pain in his liver..i don't...but a bloody stool scares me.


----------



## recess (Mar 31, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> i notice some blood come out my couli today...i'm hoping that its just the .



Just today? Maybe some others can weigh in, but I would not worry for a day or two more.


----------



## deadlift (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, i just remembered that today I mixed it with POM (pomagrante juice)
which is blood red...sorry probably a false alarm...like when you eat beets


----------



## recess (Mar 31, 2005)

Never hurts to listen to what our bodies are telling us. I had a back ache for a couple of weeks and ended up with 5 months of chemo and 2 surgeries. Take care!


----------

